# Anyone ever use small CO2 cartriges for DIY infusion?



## MattB (Dec 24, 2009)

I have these CO2 cartridges that are used for air rifles or quick filling of bike tires. I have some regulator vales for filling tires so you can let the gas escape slowly. Has anyone ever tried to make a CO2 infusion setup using this stuff? It seems like it might be a lot simpler than some of the other DIY projects I have seen here. The issue may just be that the volume isn't high enough for a cartridge to last very long, but at the rates I see maybe they would? 
I'm picturing a DIY adapter (maybe from a QuickFill tire filling valve, old inner tube, and some PVC) to go from cartridge to standard aquarium air line.
Anyone?

Edit: I found this article on how to do it with paintball CO2 cartridges but it doesn't look like the savings are significant and you have to change the tank a lot more frequently than with the aquarium-specific kits based on larger tanks.


----------

